# Which size plow? 6' 8" or 7' 6"



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm looking to get a plow for a 2004 Wrangler. I'm leaning towards a Sno Way. I have a local dealer that has a 6' 8" in stock. I've been told that the 6' 8" is a good match because it maintains it's compact size, and maneuverability. I've read other posts who say they will not go back to anything smaller than a 7' 6". I'll just be doing driveways and a small parking lot. 
What do you reccomend? or doesnt it really matter? 

Thanks,
David


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

for a wrangler id go wit a 6.8.....perfeect for drives....willl handle a small lot.....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The 22 series Snoway is a great fit for your jeep.

The 80" (6'8") blade will work but un less you have every tight areas i would consider the 90" (7'6")blade. a blade losses 14% of it's width at full angle. this means the 80" blade becomes 68.8" or about five and three quarter feet, while a 90" blade is 77.4" or around six and a half foot.

Here's a couple posts dealing with blade choices, the why and wherefores.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30880&highlight=addicted

this one makes some excellent points on blade width.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61664

Since then Snoway has introduced a Rubicon mount

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=31821


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow Basher thats some technical info I always wondered how much blade was lost at full angle now I do, thanks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

PLOWIN DOUGH;562011 said:


> Wow Basher thats some technical info I always wondered how much blade was lost at full angle now I do, thanks.


Not all plows are equal that figure represents a 30 degree plow angle. All the manufacturers list the full angle width somewhere in their literature.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

forget sno way i will sell you my western 6.5 metal plow


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Basher. I've decided to go with the 7' 6" blade. Having it installed next week.

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

basher;562016 said:


> Not all plows are equal that figure represents a 30 degree plow angle. All the manufacturers list the full angle width somewhere in their literature.


Wow i have learn so much reading those 3 added links.....b&b and basher thanks alot!


----------

